# Saying goodbye to some old friends



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

A few weeks ago we had to put down our beloved beagle of 9+ years Libby. A year early we had to put down our other beagle Alfred who we had for 2 years. Both dogs were from the shelter and they were real sweethearts.

I miss them both and wanted to share some photos of my pals.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry Nicko!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Nicko. As my dogs start to get older I dread the day that they will pass. It's amazing how much animals can become part of your family.


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nicko - I join the others in offering my condolences. Like Pete, I also dread the day when we'll lose our two girls. Check out rainbowsbridge.com . If you've never read the poem it will tug a little at your heartstrings and offer some comfort.


Willie


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sorry to hear that Nicko.  

Peace brother..


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Since we have no kids they were like our children in a sense. The house is so quiet now it is hard for both of us to get used to it.

Thanks for the kind thoughts.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sure know how ya feel there Nicko. Hope things start looking up for ya'll. It's amazing how close we bcome to our pets.......... and for me even when I didn't think I was when the DD's cat Eli got loose outside a couple weeks ago.


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

My sympathy to you and your family
Stay blessed

*If We Could Bring You Back Again*

If we could bring you back again,
For one more hour or day,
We'd express all our unspoken love;
We'd have countless things to say.

If we could bring you back again,
We'd say we treasured you,
And that your presence in our lives
Meant more than we ever knew.

If we could bring you back again,
To tell you what we should,
You'd know how much we miss you now,
And if we could, we would.

_By Joanna ***hs_


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

We too also have no children. And it was a week ago today, about noon, some woman came knocking on our door to tell us our kitty had been hit.

He was still warm so we figured it must have just happened. During last week at work, one of the managers in our department lives across the highway told me he'd seen the kitty lying in the highway at 11pm Saturday night. And when he and his daughter got up Sunday morning, someone had moved the kitty from the highway onto the median strip that separates the East bound from the West bound. And that's where we found him Sunday.

So we buried him in the back yard next to Little Kitty, who got literally squashed on Aug 13, 2005. He died on the street, last week's died on the highway (we live on a corner lot).

And it was Dec. 16, 2005, when I had just got back from a grueling business trip to Puerto Rico, and it was like 9:30pm, that Big Kitty made sure it was me, and then immediately collapsed. I thought she had a stroke as half of her was standing and the other half was on the floor.

I thought she was dying right then and there, so I got down on the floor and held her paw. She eventually got back up and then collapsed a short while later again.

So, I put a blanket into a plastic basket and we went to the only Pet hospital that we knew of that was always open.

My wife found Big Kitty when she was about 1-2 years old in the alley behind where she worked. Big Kitty immediately became the "Warehouse Kitty" and my wife took care of her for the next 10 years. She then found another job, and asked if she could have Big Kitty but was told "No, she belongs to the company".

2 years later, they called her up and asked if she still wanted Big Kitty. It was either "You take her or we take her to the pound". So Big Kitty retired to our house. We had her over 9 years, which adding it all up we figured she was somewhere in the 23-24 year old range.

Putting her to sleep was the single most hardest thing I've ever had to do in my life. And she's buried in the front yard right where she liked to lie in the sun that last summer of her life. She never left the yard, until that night.

After all these years we miss all of our kitties: Kit Kat, Leo Lion, Blackalacka, Big Kitty, Little Kitty, and Kitty, and a couple more that just never came home. Leo Lion came from Kansas, and we later found out his twin brother died in Kansas on the exact same day as Leo Lion died.

So I share your grief Nicko.

doc


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

We risk so much hurt by loving so much dont we? But it's surely worth it for the time we share.
You must be glad you were able to give 2 rescue dogs a secure and stable life.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Alfred was a train wreck when we got him. My wife lovingly nursed him back to health. He had a skin condition, missing teeth, buckshot in his ear. It was a nice thought to know that the last two years of his life were spent in a loving home.

Libby was just a pup when we got her and she was a sweet dog. Her own dog (didn't need much attention) but very loyal and smart.

We are taking a break for now but I am sure we will get another dog in time.

Thanks for the sentiments.


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear Nicko. We have a beagle who looks exactly like the fella on the right in the first picture. They can be a handful when it comes to anything food related, but are amongst the most intuitive and loving dogs I have ever owned.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Animals are wonderful partners.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Though they're gone, this shows that things ended up well for him. You may miss them but you can take comfort in the fact that you brought comfort to them. Well done, sorry for the loss.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nicko, I'm sorry for your loss. You and Colleen were, I'm sure, loving 'parents'. The right pooch will come along when you're ready.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I have lost my share of pets too 

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------

